

US company for non-residents? - trienthusiast

Hi. A friend and I (European) are thinking about producing a product in China, shipping it to the US and selling it online through a shopify store.<p>I believe we have to set up an American company for this. I tried to Google for information but the first results I got look a little scammy.<p>Can anybody share their experience or recommend a company? Also we would love to know experiences with fulfillment companies or amazon fulfillment.<p>Thank you for the help.
======
codegeek
This blog post might help: [http://blog.freshdesk.com/how-to-incorporate-a-us-
corporatio...](http://blog.freshdesk.com/how-to-incorporate-a-us-corporation-
from-outs/)

~~~
trienthusiast
Thank you, that was useful. There's a lot of set-up costs that I rather spend
in inventory but I guess the best course of action is doing everything right
from the start.

------
davidandgoliath
Talk to a lawyer.

